# Conexión de un teléfono celular a un micro



## danram

Quisiera saber si es posible conectar un microcontrolador (no importa cual, eso no viene al caso en este momento) a un teléfono celular a través de algún puerto sea USB o cualquier otro si es que los tiene, la idea es construir una aplicación para el celular, esto con el objetivo de enviar señales desde el teléfono celular al microcontrolador para que este realice algunas tareas para las que estaría programado. Alguna idea de por donde empezar? 

En resumen. necesito saber si alguien sabe como controlar los puertos de un teléfono celular.

Muchas gracias por cualquier aporte que realicen.


----------



## jospylos

Que tal foreros, después de tiempo y con ayuda de algunos de ustedes, pude lograr por lo menos marcar un numero desde mi PIC 16f877 en mi celular nokia 1100, debo de dar las gracias a muchos de ustedes , que tienen interés en este tema y me han podido brindar un poco de ayuda.. 

Bueno, gracias a varios intentos entre fallidos y aciertos, pude lograr esta comunicación tan esperada, logré entender mejor el protocolo FBUS v2, pero aun me falta conocer mejor o tratar de diseñar con la información buscada y adquirida, algunas tramas mas para controlar mejor el celular, las tramas que tengo son para obtener HW&SW, el IMEI , el estado de la BATERIA, y MARCAR un Numero, estuve creando la trama de STATUS del celular para determinar cuando entra una llamada, y también estoy en prueba de la trama de termino de la llamada pero aun estoy en pruebas, quizás alguien me pueda brindar alguna ayuda...

Así como me brindaron ayuda, es mi deber devolver esta ayuda, apoyando y brindando información necesario para quienes estén interesados y estén en inicios de sumergirse en el mundo de los teléfonos móviles, bueno sin mas que informar, vuelvo a dar las gracias por la ayuda ofrecida, y si alguien esta trabajando con los nokia 1100 quizá pueda ayudarlo o pueda ayudarme a terminar con este proyectito.

bye


----------



## Alejo55

Realmente me parece una grandiosa idea la de controlar el celular con el microcotrolador puesto que de allí pueden surgir muchos proyectos mas.

Soy nuevo en el foro y hasta ahora lo único que he logrado es terminar de leerlo y de todo lo que encontré su idea es lo mejor.

En un principio cuando vi la información del cable me pregunte:

Hago el cable lo conecto y que?
El teléfono empieza a enviar datos?
O el teléfono queda listo para recibir?
Como es el protocolo de comunicación?

Ahora me pregunto que es eso de HW&SW, el IMEI y lo de marcar?
Como logro lo de marcar, guarda el numero en el PIC y lo envía al teléfono?

Estoy muy entusiasmado con este foro y lo primero que debo hacer es el cablecito haber que pasa.


----------



## jospylos

Bueno, espero que muchos de los que se conectan a este foro puedan también ayudarte , pero espero me corrijan en lo que te pueda ayudar, si me equivoco en mi forma de explicar..

Primero, debes saber con que celular vas ha trabajar, y de acuerdo a ello fabricar el cable, aunque todos los data cables en su mayoría usan el max232, y el zener con las resistencias para acondicionar el voltaje para el celular como has podido ya leer en este foro y esto es parte del protocolo FBUS, que es el protocolo de comunicación de los teléfonos celulares..

Entonces, una vez tenido el teléfono celular por ejemplo el nokia 1100 que es con el que estoy trabajando, diseñas el cable y primero lo conectas al computador, lógicamente el diseño que se presenta en este foro esta hecho para la comunicación con la computadora, luego lo pruebas con algún software que te permita mandar sms, marcar un numero, etc  como por ejemplo el logomanager, el mobius, pero uno de los mejores bueno hasta donde he podido encontrar es el oxygen, estos software te los descargas e la red fácilmente...

Segundo, una vez que pruebes tu cable y compruebes que funciona, entonces dependiendo del teléfono celular, es que debes tener conocimiento de si tu teléfono celular soporta comandos AT o tramas de datos, mi nokia 1100 soporta tramas mas no comandos AT, me dicen que trabajar con comandos AT es mas sencillo, pero esto depende del teléfono celular como te digo, por lo general los celulares que usan el cable dku5 soportan comandos AT, yo trabaje con el nokia 1100 debido ha que este es mas económico en mi país , ...te recomendaría a trabajar con los comandos AT ya que la mayoría de personas que estaban haciendo estos proyectos me lo recomendaron ...pero bueno, si te animas con lo de las tramas ahi te ayudo, aunque mi fidelidad a las tramas se esta perdiendo y  AHORA PIENSO METERME EN EL MUNDO DE LOS COMANDOS AT....bueno si quieres documentación sobre el protocolo de  las tramas FBUS, aquí te mando una direccion  para comenzar, aunque de repente has encontrado otras direcciones mejores que esta en la red, que explican sobre esto..

www.codeproject.com/smartclient/MobPhoneFileTransfer.asp 

luego la mayoría de direcciones y sitios web que te hablan sobre proyectos usando tramas te hacer referencia a los documentos de gnokki, que si bien es cierto son muy buenos , tienen fallas y les falta algo de información, pero eso si, son los mejores que encuentras al hablarte del diseño de tramas, aquí te lo adjunto para que los veas ..a ver que te parecen , pero no te hagas problemas primero lee información acerca de las tramas, trata de entender bien el protocolo, y luego te aventuras bien a diseñar tramas para tu teléfono celular, si es que lo vas a usar tramas....., luego tratas de probar tus tramas o tus comandos AT, en algún software que te permita enviar estas tramas desde tu PC a tu teléfono celular, yo trate de encontrar algunos por ahí, como por ejemplo el que me paso el del puerto pero no funciono bien , pues parce que no era para mi teléfono celular , si puedes encontrar alguno por ahi me pasas la voz , pues yo de tanto buscar no encontre, elabore un software en visual basic para enviar enviar estas tramas pero no pasa nada , la verdad es que no soy bueno programando es estos lenguajes, por ahi me comentaron que mejor desarrolle un programa en delphi, en C  que manejan mejor los puertos de la PC , pero bueno, por el tiempo no lo hice y me mande de frente a mandarle las tramas por el pic, pero trata de no obviar ese paso ya que te permitirá probar tus tramas o comandos AT y ver si el teléfono celular responde, pues si no sale con la PC con el pic te sera mas complicado...

Una vez, que pruebes tus tramas con tu conexión PC y teléfono celular, te mandas hacer el programita del PIC que sera mas sencillo si ya tienes las tramas,  este programa tiene que hacerte el envío de la sincronizacion y la trama ya sea de marcado de un numero , obtensión del IMEI , etc , pero tienes que ver bien como envías la trama , lo que yo hago es enviar por ejemplo primero la sincronizacion que es de enviar 200 veces la U en hexadecimal, luego el C1 , y posterior a eso mi trama de marcado, el teléfono celular tiene que responderte con una trama de reconocimiento y luego unos 500ms aproximadamente no me acuerdo muy bien , tu tienes que responderle al teléfono celular que has recibido su trama de reconocimiento, bueno todo esto lo entenderás mejor cuando leas la información sobre el protocolo, y lo que hay en la red..
por si acaso esto de las 200 veces  y lo de la C1, etc es solo pa el celular nokia 1100 y los parecidos, en cuanto a comandos AT es mas facil y te podras dar cuenta, pues solo envias los comandos AT en hexadecimal....

Luego, para lo del pic tendras que relizar el programa que como ya te dije tiene que enviar la sicronizacion y todo ello, la velocidad a la que el pic mandara los datos sera a 115200bps, que para los pic de microchip com el 16f877 trabajan con un cristal de 11Mhz, bueno es 11,0529 no me acuerdo muy bien , pero el datasheets del pic te dice como calcular este cristal para esa velocidad para el uso de la propiedad USART de estos pic , cuando programes tu pic este programa lo puedes probar conectando tu pic o tu tarjeta entrenadora de pic si la usas a la PC y puedes testear lo que bota con el hyperterminal , aunque el hyperterminal no te muestra hexadecimales pero, puedes bajarte este testeador del puerto serial llamado free serial port monitor , que te mostrara fácilmente lo que envias...

Bueno, después de probar que tu trama funciona de tu PC al celular y la misma trama la programas en tu pic , es hora de conectar tu celular al pic , esto con el mismo max 232, mas bien para la respuesta del celular , tendras que usar un tri-state para elevar el voltaje de 2.8 aprox a 5v usado por el pic,.....

Bueno, espero haberte ayudado en algo, es posible que no entiendas mucho de lo que de alguna manera e querido explicar, pero puedes preguntarme si hay algo que no queda bien entendido......Hay muchos en este foro que pueden ayudarme así como lo hicieron conmigo, seria cuestión de que te contactes con ellos, aunque muchos de ellos parecen estar muy  ocupados, aparte muchos de ellos son mucho mas experimentados..jeje
Creo que escribí ya mucho, pero lo hago porque quiero brindar la misma ayuda que muchos otras personas de este y otros foros me la brindaron ...............

Espero que tengas exitos en tu proyecto,y porfavor mantenme actualizado de tus avances quizas hay algunos problemas que tuviste que yo no tuve pero que juntos de repente podamos solucionar...bye


----------



## Pedro Pan

Hola jospylos, yo tambien estoy trabajando en estos momentos en algo parecido, yo estoy tratando de utilizar el nokia 6230B, pero todavia no he podido enviar nada, Como puedo saber yo si mi Celular acepta codigos AT o Tramas, ya que he investigado para este celular, pero no encuentro mucha información de el.


----------



## jospylos

tienes que revisar la conexión de tu teléfono celular , los pinouts que maneja por lo que tengo entendido si tu celular usa el cable dku5 de datos, entonces tienes la suerte de manejar comandos AT
Otra forma de saber si tu teléfono celular emplea comandos AT es conectandolo a tu PC por medi de su cable de datos, y mandarle por algun software los comandos AT  por ejemplo por el hyperterminal he visto que le envían, o sino desarrollate algun programita con algun software de desarrollo para enviar estos comandos, lo importante es que cumplas con los voltajes , velocidad y envío que especifica el protocolo FBUS


----------



## JORGE GIRALDO

hola estoy muy interesado en tener mas conocimiento de la comunicación de pc con el celular nokia 1108, ya tengo montado el circuito del cable con el max 232 comunicación serial,  he probado el circuito cortocircuitando tx y rx del max  y el software que tengo en visual basic envía y recibe los datos que envío, al conectar el celular 1108  no se como verificar si hay  conexión.


como he leído en este foro los nokia 1100  no manejan comandos AT  los 1108 que maneja?

ahora si alguien me puede enviar un bloque de datos para prueba se los agradecería mucho.

también la velocidad de comunicación del 1108, y  que datos de configuración le pongo al programa de visual basic 

gracias por su valiosa ayuda


----------



## Pedro Pan

Hola Jorge, tu celular solo acepta tramas de datos, no codigos AT igual que el 1100 la configuracion del puerto es:

Bits: 8
Velocidad: 115.2 Kbps
Paridad: Ninguna
Bit de parada: 1
Control de Flujo: Ninguno


Trata con esta trama los datos estan en hexadecimal, con esta trama ves la version del celular.

1   2   3   4   5  6   7  8   9   10 11 12 13 14 15 16     secuencia de la trama
1E 00 10 D1 00 07 00 01 00 03 00 01 41 00 4F D5    datos en hexa.

BIT 1 : TIPO DE CABLE DE CONEXION
1C = FBUS/IRDA
1E = FBUS/SERIAL

BIT 2: DESTINO
00 = TELEFONO        01 = PC 

BIT 3: REMITENTE
00 = TELEFONO        01 = PC

BIT 4: COMANDO DE FUNCION

BIT 5: 00

BIT 6:
TAMAÑO DEL PAQUETE (EN ESTE EJEMPLO SE CUENTA DESDE BIT 7 HASTA BIT 13)

BIT 13:
SECUENCIA DE MENSAJE SE INCREMENTA EN CADA MENSAJE VARIA DESDE (0x40 - 0x47)

BIT 14:
ES UN BIT DE RELLENO SOLO PARA QUE LA TRAMA SEA PAR

BIT 15:
CHECKSUM DE LOS PARES DE LA TRAMA (BIT 2 XOR BIT4 XOR .....)

BIT 16:
CHECKSUM DE LOS IMPARES DE LA TRAMA


----------



## juli_elec

Hola a todos. Soynuevo en elforo, estoy interezado en realizar un proyecto que involucra el celu y un pic; he leido que alguien publico un plano del cable de datos, pero no lo veo; será posible volverlo a publicar? o como lo puedo obtener?

muchas gracias.


----------



## Pedro Pan

Hola aqui tienes el diagrama para la conexion pic, cel. 

Recuerda el cel trabaja con una logica de 3.3 volts, ten muy en cuenta esto, la doble negacion en la salida Tx del cel al pic, se utiliza para que el pic pueda reconecer la logica del cel, puedes utilizar un buffer o la doble negación.

Suerte.


PD. espero que el autor del diagrama no se enoje.


----------



## ferjoro

hola compañeros: solicito su ayuda para orientarme en este proyecto "COMUNICACION ENTRE PIC Y SONY ERiCSSON T290". Para comenzar tengo entendido debo primeramente establecer una comunicacion entre la pc y mi celu. Este modelo admite comandos AT. La verdad no se como ni de donde obtenerlos. Si alguien puede darme una mano se lo agradeceria. el cable ya lo tengo armado. Saludos a todos.

fernando


----------



## Pedro Pan

Hola ferjoro, no he trabajado con esa marca de celular pero me imagino que los camandos AT, deben ser los mismos que para un cel. nokia, puedes probar por la hiperterminal de windows, ella te debe reconocer el celular como un moden, si tu cables es el original de datos, si tu lo realizastes por el puerto fbus, no creo que te lo detecte. dale una leida al pdf, ahi hay un ejemplo para un telefono nokia, de como enviar un sms, muy sencillo.


----------



## ccorzo

Hola Jospylos. Soy nuevo en el foro y estoy trabajando en conectar el NOKIA 1100 con un PIC.
Tengo experiencia en el manejo de MBUS y he intentado comunicarme con éste móvil utilizando este protocolo sin éxito.
Después de leer bastante al respecto de FBUS, pude obtener del NOKIA 1100 el IMEI, versión del HW/SW, marcar un número y apagar el movil.
Quisiera saber si ya ha conseguido obtener la trama de STATUS y la de finalizar una llamada.
También de ser posible podría publicar la trama para conocer el estado de la batería?.

De antemano agradezco su valiosa colaboración y expreso mi intención de contribuir conjuntamente para trajabar en la obtención de más información de este celular

Cordial saludo




			
				jospylos dijo:
			
		

> Que tal foreros, despues de tiempo y con ayuda de algunos de ustedes, pude lograr por lo menos marcar un numero desde mi PIC 16f877 en mi celular nokia 1100, debo de dar las gracias a muchos de ustedes , que tienen interés en este tema y me han podido brindar un poco de ayuda..
> Bueno, gracias a varios intentos entre fallidos y aciertos , pude lograr esta comunicación tan esperada , logre entender mejor el protocolo FBUS v2 , pero aun me falta conocer mejor o tratar de diseñar con la información buscada y adquirida, algunas tramas mas para controlar mejor el celular , las tramas que tengo son para obtener HW&SW, el IMEI , el estado de la BATERIA, y MARCAR un Numero, estuve creando la trama de STATUS del celular para determinar cuando entra una llamada , y tambien estoy en prueba de la trama de termino de la llamada pero aun estoy en pruebas, quizas alguien me pueda birndar alguna ayuda...
> Asi como me brindaron ayuda , es mi deber devolver esta ayuda , apoyando y brindando información necesario para quienes esten interesados y esten en inicios de sumergirse en el mundo de los telefonos moviles, bueno sin mas que informaciónrmar , vuelvo a dar las gracias por la ayuda ofrecida, y si alguien esta trabajando con los nokia 1100 quiza pueda ayudarlo o pueda ayudarme a terminar con este proyectito............... bye


----------



## talivan9

oye dices que tu tienes un diagrama para conexión de pic a celulares nokia puedes darme por fa

soy nuevo en este foro


----------



## talivan9

hola a todos disculpen soy nuevo en este foro estoy buscando ayuda para un programa q involucra al celular nokia 1100 quiero conectarle a viasual basic directamente alguien conoce de alguna manera porfa con esto estoy realizando mi tesis es muy importante


----------



## Pedro Pan

Bueno aqui esta la conexion de pic a cel, funciona para cualquier celular con la conexion fbus en otra parte del foro esta la descripcion de los pines. Suerte



PD. usen el buscador para eso esta, ya he subido varias veces esta imagen


----------



## Pedro Pan

Hola talivan aqui esta la conexion de puerto al cel, la descripcion de los pines del nokia 6230 es igual a la del Nokia 1100. 


revisa este link


----------



## talivan9

gracias pedro pan solo un favor mas de pronto tienes el codigo fuente de como programar el pic. te pregunto esto porq yo no avia manejado ese pic q me lo descrives en el diagrama si me ayudas con eso t agradeceria mucho


----------



## migjar

Buen dia despues de un esfuerzo tengo internet y me da gusto encontrarme con este foro, me interesa marcar elcelu nokia 2280 utilizando el pic, tengo el cable de datos como puedo utilizar los comandos AT bueno agradeceria mucho el acesoramiento, como un aporte tengo algunos diagramas de celular al que necesite como el del 1100.  ma_jake3  es mi nombre de usuario en hotmail.  saludos


----------



## migjar

Bueno creo que estan ocupaditos en este momento estoy comunicandome con el celular con el hiperterminal si alguien me puede asesorar que es lo que se podria controlar con los comandos at.
Puedo hacer una llamada con estos comandos?
saludos


----------



## Pedro Pan

hola migjar, revisa el documento que esta en la pagina 2 de este tema, ahi hay un ejemplo sencillo de como enviar un mensaje de texto con la hiperterminal y el cel, la hiperterminal te reconocera al cel. como moden, los comandos AT al principio fueron diseñados para la comunicacion los moden.

Tengo unos archivos sobre comandos AT, pero son muy grandes para subirlos aqui. mandame tu correo por un mensaje personal y te lo puedo enviar


----------



## davolo

aca hay algo derrepente les pude servir 
http://tocache.org/electronicaupaoforo/YaBB.pl?num=1185505712

saludos


----------



## orly

Amigo Pedro Pan al momento me encuentro realizando pruebas con un siemens A56 , la pregunta 
que quería hacerle es que en el pin Tx del Celular tengo un voltaje de 2.7 Volt. y el PIC trabaja con 0  - 5 Volt. Como puedo hacer para adaptar estas dos señales con el fin que la salida Tx del celular active correctamente el pin Rx del PIC.

De antemano agradesco su ayuda.

Att.

Orly


----------



## aerodesliza

Yo estoy en el mismo dilema que tu casi todo lo he hecho pero ahora que necesito probarlo no c como hacer para adaptar las señales pense en algunas opciones:

1) Tx= Utilizando transistores podria con los 3.6 v(sony ericsson) del cel saturar un transistor el cual saturaria otro transistor para tener una carga con los 5v deseados le adjunto la simulacion para k me entiendan mejor.

 Rx= Tendria k tener una fuente para generar los 3.6v  y asi poder switchearlo, a menos que lo tome de la misma bateria del cel pero dudo k la bateria dure mucho con la carga.

NO RESULTA


2) Utilizar un transreceiver como es el max232 pero no he encontrado uno que me permita 3.6v--> 5v o por lo menos 3v-->5v

3) Alimentar un pic a 3.6v desactivando el brown out y ver si me trabaja bien, este es la idea mas alocada   

4) Podria hacerse por pwm switcheando un mosfet o transistor a un duty cycle que me de 3.6v

ALGUNA AYUDA PLSSSSSSS


----------



## orly

Voy hacer la prueba con un bufer el 74hc126n, verifica el datasheet del mismo.

Yo creo que con este componente va ha funcionar el circuito de Tx del celular al Rx del PIC.


----------



## yukardo

saludos

donde puedo conseguir comandos AT para un motorola V220.

Gracias


----------



## tiopepe123

Yo tambien estoy en el tema

Los comandos AT son standar.

Para adaptar puedes hacerlo de muchas formas.

Una es alimentando un 4050 a 3.6V. Para conseguir esa tension puedes poner dos diodos en serie con lo que te quedaria 3.8V es suficiente para no cargarte nada.



Otra solucion es utilizando diodos zener y una resistencia limitadora.

Finalmente el mas sencillo poniendo una simple resistencia de 1k, teniendo en cuenta que al ser el telefono CMOS  lleva protecciones en la entrada formado por dos diodos que descargaran el sobrevoltaje a la bateria/fuente. La resistencia limita la corriente para garantizar que no afecte al circuito de alimentacion del telefono.

Hay un programa muy util llamado simoco, lo podeis baja de la mulita.
Basicamente es un hiperterminal modificado para moviles, permite enviar comandos AT y ver la respuesta del telefono y muchas otras cosas vale la pena perder un poco el tiempo con el.

El que yo me baje me pedia una libreria , la buscais en el google, es facil de encontrar.


----------



## aerodesliza

Tengo una pregunta tiopepe123 la comunicacion con el celular es usart (serial) o USB por que el cable del cel es USB entonces no se si el hyperterminal esta usando el protocolo USB para comunicarse con el cel o el protocolo serie.

Saludos


----------



## Cristian Carrión

Hola ccorozo yo estoy trabajando en un tema similar, tengo que controlar un celular con un pic mediante el puerto USB, el objetivo es que el celular envíe un mensaje de texto a otro celular.
Tu lograste que el cel haga una llamada, no creo que haya mucha diferencia con que envie un mensaje de texto.
Porfa necesito yu ayuda 

Gracias


----------



## sharky

buenas tardes ingenieros 

soy ing.electronico y tengo unpequeño problema necesito enviar mensajes de texto desde mi pc usando una interfaz celular.

el problema grave es que no tengo tiempo para estudiar mucho el tema yo s que esto no es dificil por eso les pido documentacion y recomendacion para saber por donde abordar el problema que equipos usar y si utilizo comandos AT o como lo hago .

les agrdeceria su urgente colaboracion a los que ya han trabajdo esto

y cualquier cosa conloo que les pueda ayudar cuenten con un ing electronico


----------



## akilez69

Hola sharky aunque mi respuesta es tardía espero que aun estés con ánimos de hacer el proyecto  . 
Primer tienes que construir un cable de datos pc-celular que a decir verdad abunda en la web y aquí en este foro también lo hay:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f18/data-cable-nokia-rs-232-diseno-construccion-1/

Procura que aquel cable te funcione haciendo las pruebas que se mencionan en la página
Una vez concluido tu cable satisfactoriamente conéctalo al puerto serial de tu pc si lo que quieres es enviar mensajes de texto ‘desde tu pc usando como interfaz tu celular’, aunque el mensaje lo va enviar tu celular y no tu pc, pues tienes que usar el logomanager (usa el google) que soporta ciertos modelos de nokia , y/o cualquier software de comunicación pc-celular, oxygen, nokia pc suite, estos software mediante una opción permite enviar un sms tipeados en tu pc.
Otra opción es usar comandos AT (para lo cual tengo conocimiento que los equipos que soportan comandos AT son los que tienen comunicación IrDA y esta comunicación es por M-Bus), para este tipo de comunicación usar el hyperterminal de windows configurado respectivamente, y como usas estos comandos? Pedro puso un help en pdf : 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f18/conexion-celular-micro-2807/

Y la otra opción es usar tramas, bueno este tipo de comunicación se hace mediante FBus y tienes que usar un software que te permita enviar/recibir/capturar tramas, uno bueno es el docklight v1.6, descargalo guíate con el ejemplo de esta pagina: http://www.embedtronics.com/nokia/fbus.html y listo empapate de tramas y haz pruebas como enviar sms, llamar desde y hacia tu celular (ojo tu celular es que esta conectado a la pc, usa un celular cómplice) y con el software docklight captura las tramas y analízalas.
Tienes 3 opciones para mandar mensajes: usa el logomanager, comandos AT (MBus), usando tramas (FBus), todas estas opciones es con el celular conectado a tu pc mediante el cable mencionado en el primer link.
Saludos cordiales


----------



## karlitaec

No se si alguien me puede ayudar... pero yo quiero conectar un telefono motorola V3 al pic... no se como hacer la transmision de datos... si necesito un pic usb, o como hago la conexion... porque segun estoy viendo no se parece en nada a la comunicacion con un nokia


----------



## akilez69

Hola karlitaec, sin saber mucho sobre pic’s con salida usb te aconsejaría que uses un conversor usb-rs232, puedes usar el google o el buscador de este foro para que puedas salir de dudas, por cierto te comento que este conversor lo puede hacer uno mismo o lo puede comprar pero según comentarios de este foro mejor sale comprarlo.
En cuanto a las tramas de comunicación puedes usar el snoopy pro, veras, yo tengo un nokia con conexión usb, lo probé con el snoopy pro y pude ‘sniffear’ las tramas de sms y llamadas, pero aun no acabo de analizar todas las tramas. Con la que si acabe de analizar las tramas fue con el nokia 3390 (fbus)
Saludos cordiales


----------



## El nombre

para que quieres conecta con un conversor? 
Te encuentras dos equipos que pueden funcionan a la misma tension. En su defecto puedes hacer un divisor o asegurar los 3.6 con un zener o diodos

En fin cada uno busca lo que piensa que le hara falta.


----------



## zoomg80

Estimados seres vivos.

Hice un proyecto de comunicacion de un pic con un modem para enviar mensajes a un celular, utilice el modem Enfora 1218. 
Eso ya es pasado. Ahora intento conectar un pic a un celular sony ericcson, la una referencia que tengo es que debo programar una  aplicacion en JavaME.
Alguien sabe algo al respecto?

Gracias saludos


----------



## Alberth

estimados señores, estoy tratando de conectar un celular con una pc mediante bluetooth, lo que me interesa es leer sms de texto que lleguen al celular, me dicen que dichos mensajes son codificados en pdu, alguien sabe algo de esto o tiene otra idea? saludos


----------



## zoomg80

Ok, yo lo conoci como UDP, es un formato de mensajes SMS compuesto por numeros hexadecimales, la cadena del mensaje para este modo contiene headers, cabeceras para control de flujo.
Ell otro formato que se maneja es modo texto es mas sencillo, busca la manera de configurar tu celular a este formato, entrando a los parametros del modem.
El comando para hacer esta modificacion en un modem externo para red GSM, es AT+CMGF=(1). No estoy seguro que funcionen los mismos comandos para diferentes modems, pero vale la pena intentarlo.
Mucha suerte.


----------



## flavia

El proyecto consiste en la transmisión de datos a través  de celulares y saber la ubicación del mismo mediante GPS.
Pretende lograrse que mandando un mensaje de texto con un código al  GPS, sea enviado a otro celular y de ahí pasar los datos a la PC para mostrar en pantalla la ubicación del primer móvil.

Es primordial conocer de que hablamos cuando decimos GPS, (Sistema de Posicionamiento Mundial), es un Sistema Global de Navegación por Satélite (GNSS) el cual permite determinar en todo el mundo la posición de una persona, un vehículo o una nave, con una precisión hasta de centímetros usando GPS diferencial, aunque lo habitual son unos pocos metros.
El GPS funciona mediante una red de 24 satélites que se encuentran orbitando alrededor de la tierra. Cuando se desea determinar la posición, el aparato que se utiliza para ello localiza automáticamente como mínimo cuatro satélites de la red, de los que recibe unas señales indicando la posición y el reloj de cada uno de ellos. En base a estas señales, el aparato sincroniza el reloj del GPS y calcula el retraso de las señales, es decir, la distancia al satélite. Por "triangulación" calcula la posición en que éste se encuentra. La triangulación en el caso del GPS, se basa en determinar la distancia de cada satélite respecto al punto de medición. Conocidas las distancias, se determina fácilmente la propia posición relativa respecto a los tres satélites. Conociendo además las coordenadas o posición de cada uno de ellos por la señal que emiten, se obtiene la posición absoluta o coordenadas reales del punto de medición. También se consigue una exactitud extrema en el reloj del GPS.



tambien puedo hacerlo con un solo celular.. el mismo seria un nokia 1100.
 queria saber si alguien tiene algun programa.. es lo qe me falta .. no estoy muy ya qe no estoy muy segura del que yo tengo si esta bien, si alguien tiene un programa para enviar datos a la pc .. uso el pic 16f877


graciias.


----------



## fermaster726

hola como estas...?
Yo te puedo ayudar con el programa para enviar datos a la pc, pero necesito saber especificamente que datos quieres enviar y si solo es del pic a la pc o de donde a donde enviame esta información y enseguida te envio el codigo junto con la simulacion....

por cierto te recomiendo por experiencia personal que cambies el pic 16f877 por el pic 16f887
porque..?
pues por que acabo de presentar un proyecto de monitoreo y control de accxeso a un parqueadero y utilice pic`s en vez de plc, pues en la simulacion muy lindo en placas tambien pero le puse un motor reductor y comenzaron los problemas se comenzo a resetear por la fuerza y los ruidos, les puse filtros y ni asi pregunmtando e investigando llegue a encontrar este mucho mejor reemplazo, tiene la misma configuracion de los pines, la misma presentacion y todo pero con la ventaja de que este no se resetea al ingresar las interrupciones, una recomendacion que os puede ahorrar muchos dolores de cabeza, pero si no hay ruido o no tienes que aplicar mucha fuerza o interrupciones me parece una muy aceptable opcion el pic 16f877 o el pic 16f877A.

con todo espero tu respuesta para enviarte la programacion, chau cuidate


----------



## flavia

envio un codigo .. este va a indicar el area a donde se encuentra el gps.. este dato es llevado a la pc.. osea en la pc solo me muesta el dato qe me da el gps.. del gps al celular y del celular a la computadora... el celular va estar conectado a la pc via usb..
si o si necesito usar el pic 16f877

no me hace falta tanto el programa como el diagrama de flujo ya qe con esto yo armaria el programa..
en c o en asembler...


graciias!


----------



## latino18hvm

quisiera saber si existe algo asi para mi cel el a1200
gracias


----------



## pegarcia

No todos los móviles disponen de modem incorporado. Pero los que lo tienen ( yo tengo un siemens antiguo- AX72) se puede controlar con comandos AT empleando un cable adecuado para el puerto serie y un programa como el hiperterminal. 

Otra forma es emplear un MODEM GSM el cual podemos conectar al microcontrolador por medio de un puerto RS232. Estos modems se usan para control industrial, cuestan entre 90 y 120euros y se controlan con comandos AT, esta solucion me parece la mejor ya que los modems que incorporan los móviles sólo tienen implementados unos pocos comandos AT.


----------



## sinchiguano

Necesito ayuda.. Intento leer  un mensaje mediante comandos at de un celular t290a sony ericsson con un atmega 16.... Y no sale, el asunto es que en hiperterminal funciona de maravilla,,, incluso ya cambie los niveles de voltaje... Es mas hago llamada y funciona.. Pero no puedo leer mensaje.. Alguna sugerencia. Que se yo sera de aumentar tiempo en la enviada de comandos at..... Help me please..


----------



## rayparker

Hola muchachos. Buen dia.
Estoy implementando un proyecto, a fin a los que estan implementando ustedes y necesito su opinion y de su ayuda. Es muy interesante el utilizar pic para manipular un celular por medio de la pc. Pero no estoy muy empapado en el tema, quiero implementar un circuito interruptor que mediante una señal de activacion active un un switch o relay para activar la tecla de hacer la ultima llamada grabada en la memoria del celular. Esta seria activda por un pulso de una llamada entrante de un telefono local, que activaria el circuito y se haria la llamada automaticamente en el celular. Se ocupa que el relay o switch ponga en corto dos veces la funcion de la tecla de SEND del celular para que ocurriera la llamada automatica. Bueno esa es mi idea principal, pero acepto sus opiniones para saber si de otra manera puedo implementar ese circuito, o alguna otra manera pudiera implementarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## mostro

hola rayparker, por supuesto como piensas hacer esa activacion es bien factible yo lo hice en mi proyecto de grado de ingeniero con celulares nokia 1100 mediante reles conectados al teclado del celular y con un pic hacia llamadas y todo lo que puedas imaginar compañero, yo ya supere esa etapa que era un poco burda, y ahora es mucho mas factible mediante comandos AT debes usar un celular que los soporte por ejemplo los sony ericsson j300 y k300 que tienen ericport compras un cable para ese tipo de puerto los pines 4 5 y 8 seran rx , tx , gnd respectivamente conectas los rx y tx al pic por ejemplo un 16f873A y solo transmites las tramas desde el pic y listo por ejemplo si vas a llamar AL TELEFONO 3156130020 UN NUMERO CELULAR AQUI EN MI PAIS el programa del pic debe hacer esto:
enviar la trama ATD3156130020;

movlw "A"
call envia_dato
movlw "T"
call envia_dato 
movlw "D"
call envia_dato
movlw "3"
call envia_dato 
movlw "1"
call envia_dato
movlw "5"
call envia_dato 
movlw "6"
call envia_dato
movlw "2"
call envia_dato 
movlw "0"
call envia_dato
movlw "0"
call envia_dato 
movlw "0"
call envia_dato
movlw "2"
call envia_dato 
movlw "0"
call envia_dato
movlw ";"
call envia_dato 

SI NECESITAS ALGUN PROGRAMA EJEMPLO DE COMUNICACION CON PIC YA SEA CON MANEJO DE RELES COMO LO PIENSAS O CON COMANDOS AT TE LO PUEDO ENVIAR Y DESDE ALLI PARTES ESPERO HALLA SIDO ESTO DE AYUDA COMPAÑERO
SALUDOS DEL MOSTRO DE LOS PICS


----------



## rayparker

Gracias amigo, creeme que me va a ser de mucha utilidad, soy nuevo en eso de los PIC´S. Lo voy a llevar a cabo, ya si tengo alguna duda, te lo hago saber.

Gracias.



Saludos.


----------



## rayparker

mostro dijo:


> hola rayparker, por supuesto como piensas hacer esa activacion es bien factible yo lo hice en mi proyecto de grado de ingeniero con celulares nokia 1100 mediante reles conectados al teclado del celular y con un pic hacia llamadas y todo lo que puedas imaginar compañero, yo ya supere esa etapa que era un poco burda, y ahora es mucho mas factible mediante comandos AT debes usar un celular que los soporte por ejemplo los sony ericsson j300 y k300 que tienen ericport compras un cable para ese tipo de puerto los pines 4 5 y 8 seran rx , tx , gnd respectivamente conectas los rx y tx al pic por ejemplo un 16f873A y solo transmites las tramas desde el pic y listo por ejemplo si vas a llamar AL TELEFONO 3156130020 UN NUMERO CELULAR AQUI EN MI PAIS el programa del pic debe hacer esto:
> enviar la trama ATD3156130020;
> 
> movlw "A"
> call envia_dato
> movlw "T"
> call envia_dato
> movlw "D"
> call envia_dato
> movlw "3"
> call envia_dato
> movlw "1"
> call envia_dato
> movlw "5"
> call envia_dato
> movlw "6"
> call envia_dato
> movlw "2"
> call envia_dato
> movlw "0"
> call envia_dato
> movlw "0"
> call envia_dato
> movlw "0"
> call envia_dato
> movlw "2"
> call envia_dato
> movlw "0"
> call envia_dato
> movlw ";"
> call envia_dato
> 
> SI NECESITAS ALGUN PROGRAMA EJEMPLO DE COMUNICACION CON PIC YA SEA CON MANEJO DE RELES COMO LO PIENSAS O CON COMANDOS AT TE LO PUEDO ENVIAR Y DESDE ALLI PARTES ESPERO HALLA SIDO ESTO DE AYUDA COMPAÑERO
> SALUDOS DEL MOSTRO DE LOS PICS





Que tal mostro.

Buen dia.

Ya consegui el PIC y un programador. el cable que me comentaste para hacer la conexion de Tx y Rx puede ser el cable USB que  venden para bajar los datos del celular, o se necesita un cable especial? El software para programarlo no lo tengo, haber si pudieras ayudarme en donde encontrarlo.

Saludos


----------



## dreyko walter

hola a todos estoy intentando aser un proyecto  que pueda comunicarse un pic con un celular nesisito referencias sobre que selular debo de utilisar 
saludos 
dreyko walter


----------



## doncorleone

hola que tal estuve biendo el foro y viendo que ya tienes experiencia, te pediria que me ayudaras quiero hacer un projecto algo parecido a lo que hiciste creo, si, no es que es lo mismo. quiero poderle mandar  entradas a un pic, que ese pic le manda la comunicacion  al cel y que el cel mande un mensaje  a otro cel, y tmb de un cel mandarle un mensaje al cel del pic para mande una salida.
 yo tmb desee trabajar con 1100
si tienes algun projecto como este. te agradeceria que me lo pasaras. y que me  ayudes a introducirme en este mundo




jospylos dijo:


> Bueno, espero que muchos de los que se conectan a este foro puedan tambien ayudarte , pero espero me corrigan en lo que te pueda ayudar, si me equivoco en mi forma de explicar..
> 
> Primero , debes saber con que celular vas ha trabajar , y deacuerdo a ello fabricar el cable , aunque todos los data cables en su mayoria usan el max232, y el zener con las resistencias para acondicionar el voltage para el celular com has podido ya leer en este foro y esto es parte del protocolo FBUS, que es el protocolo de comunicacion de los celulares..
> Entonces, una vez tenido el celular por ejemplo el nokia 1100 que es con el que estoy trabajando, diseñas el cable y primero lo conectas al computador , logicamente el diseño que se presenta en este foro esta hecho para la comunicacion con la computadora , luego lo pruebas con algun software que te permita mandar sms , marcar un numero, etc  como por ejemplo el logomanager, el mobius , pero uno de los mejores bueno hasta donde he podido encontrar es el oxygen , estos software te los descargas e la red facilmente...
> 
> Segundo, una vez que pruebes tu cable y compruebes que funciona , entonces dependiendo del celular, es que debes tener conocimiento de si tu celular soporta comandos AT o tramas de datos, mi nokia 1100 soporta tramas mas no comandos AT , me dicen que trabajar con comandos AT es mas sencillo, pero esto depende del celular como te digo, por lo general los celulares que usan el cable dku5 soportan comandos AT , yo trabaje con el nokia 1100 debido ha que este es mas economico en mi pais , ...te recomendaria a trabajar con los comandos AT ya que la mayoria de personas que estaban haciendo estos proyectos me lo recomendaron ...pero bueno, si te animas con lo de las tramas ahi te ayudo, aunque mi fidelidad a las tramas se esta perdiendo y  AHORA PIENSO METERME EN EL MUNDO DE LOS COMANDOS AT....bueno si quieres documentacion sobre el protocolo de  las tramas FBUS , aqui te mando una direccion  para comenzar, aunque derrepente has encontrado otras direcciones mejores que esta en la red , que explican sobre sto..
> 
> www.codeproject.com/smartclient/MobPhoneFileTransfer.asp
> 
> luego la mayoria de direcciones y sitios web que te hablan sobre proyectos usando tramas te hacer referencia a los documentos de gnokki, que si bien es cierto son muy buenos , tienen fallas y les falta algo de información, pero eso si, son los mejores que encuentras al hablarte del diseño de tramas , aqui te lo adjunto paque los veas ..a ver que te parecen , pero no te hagas problemas primero lee información hacerca de las tramas, trata de entender bien el protocolo, y luego te aventuras bien a diseñar tramas pa tu celu, si es que lo vas a usar tramas....., luego tratas de probar tus tramas o tus comandos AT , en algun software que te permita enviar estas tramas desde tu PC a tu celular, yo trate de encontrar algunos por ahi, como por ejemplo el que me paso el del puerto pero no funciono bien , pues parce que no era pa mi celular , si puedes encontrar alguno por ahi me pasas la voz , pues yo de tanto buscar no encontre, elabore un software en visual basic para enviar enviar estas tramas pero no pasa nada , la verdad es que no soy bueno programando es estos lenguajes, por ahi me comentaron que mejor desarrolle un programa en delphi, en C  que manejan mejor los puertos de la PC , pero bueno, por el tiempo no li hice y me mande defrente a mandarle las tramas por el pic, pero trata de no obviar ese paso ya que te permitira probar tus tramas o comandos AT y ver si el celular responde, pues si no sale con la PC con el pic te sera mas complicado...
> Una vez , que pruebes tus tramas con tu conexion PC y Celular, te mandas hacer el programita del PIC que sera mas sencillo si ya tienes las tramas,  este programa tiene que hacerte el envio de la sincronizacion y la trama ya sea de marcado de un numero , obtensión del IMEI , etc , pero tienes que ver bien como envias la trma , lo que yo hago es enviar por ejemplo primero la sincronizacion que es de enviar 200 veces la U en hexadecimal, luego el C1 , y posterior a eso mi trama de marcado, el celular tiene que reponderte con una trama de reconocimiento y luego unos 500ms aproximadamente no me acuerdo muy bien , tu tienes que responderle al celular que has recibido su trama de reconocimiento, bueno todo esto lo entenderas mejor cuando leas la información sobre el protocolo, y lo que hay en la red..
> por si acaso esto de las 200 veces  y lo de la C1, etc es solo pa el celular nokia 1100 y los parecidos, en cuanto a comandos AT es mas facil y te podras dar cuenta, pues solo envias los comandos AT en hexadecimal....
> 
> Luego, para lo del pic tendras que relizar el programa que como ya te dije tiene que enviar la sicronizacion y todo ello, la velocidad a la que el pic mandara los datos sera a 115200bps, que para los pic de microchip com el 16f877 trabajan con un cristal de 11Mhz, bueno es 11,0529 no me acuerdo muy bien , pero el datasheets del pic te dice como calcular este cristal para esa velocidad para el uso de la propiedad USART de estos pic , cuando programes tu pic este programa lo puedes probar conectando tu pic o tu tarjeta entrenadora de pic si la usas a la PC y puedes testear lo que bota con el hyperterminal , aunque el hyperterminal no te muestra hexadecimales pero, puedes bajarte este testeador del puerto serial llamado free serial port monitor , que te mostrara facilmente lo que envias...
> Bueno, despues de probar que tu trama funciona de tu PC al celular y la misma trama la programas en tu pic , es hora de conectar tu celular al pic , esto con el mismo max 232, mas bien para la respuesta del celular , tendras que usar un tri-state para elevar el voltaje de 2.8 aprox a 5v usado por el pic,.....
> Bueno, espero haberte ayudado en algo, es posible que no entiendas mucho de lo que de alguna manera e querido explicar, pero puedes preguntarme si hay algo que no queda bien entendido......HAy muchos en este foro que pueden ayudarme asi como lo hicieron conmigo, seria cuestion de que te contactes con ellos, aunque muchos de ellos parecen estar muy  ocupados, aparte muchos de ellos son mucho mas experimentados..jeje
> Creo que escribi ya mucho, pero lo hago porque quiero brindar la misma ayuda que muchos otras personas de este y otros foros me la brindaron ...............
> 
> Espero que tengas exitos en tu proyecto,y porfavor mantenme actualizado de tus avances quizas hay algunos problemas que tuviste que yo no tuve pero que juntos derrepnte podamos solucionar...bye


----------



## melvingonzalex

Hola amigos, estoy realizando un proyecto con comunicacion celular y estoy utilizando el nokia 1100, tengo un problema y es que cuando trato de enviar al celular el comando AT no me responde. En un principio pense que habia hecho el circuito mal y estaba todo correcto... en fin descarte todos los posibles errores que pense que tenia, estube investigando y vi que debo de tener el puerto de datos del celular habilitado para poder comunicarme con el. Alguien de ustedes sabe cual es el codigo para activar este puerto de comunicacion ??? Su ayuda me seria importante. Gracias.

Probe con el nokia 1112 pero tampoco me puedo comunicar con el, al parecer tambien tiene el mismo puerto bloqueado.


----------



## gilberto

Hola como están gente apasionada a la electrónica, he estado siguiendo todos sus comentarios y me han sido de mucha ayuda a lo largo de estas 2 semanas que he estudiado sobre la interfaz a un celular... También me gustaría interconectar mi celular a un PIC, en este caso tengo a la mano el PIC16F877, pero primero haré unas pruebas con Hyperterminal.

Gracias por sus comentarios me han ayudado mucho. =D


----------



## jcruizv

Hola, soy nuevo en este foro. Intento conectar un nokia 1200b a un micro. Ya logre la conexion con el PC, pero no he podido marcar un numero, si alguien me puede ayudar?. Yo hice una aplicacion en VB6 que calcula los codigo check y la envia al Telefono. La cual adjunto. Ya la he probado con un nokia 3120, pero con el 1200b nada. Ojala alguien me pueda ayudar.

Saludos.


----------



## ea7ln

Hola chicos, estoy trabajando en un proyecto, se trata de una alarma con un PIC 16F877A y quiero enviar un SMS o hacer una llamada cuando se produzca una alarma.
Intento enviar con el PC comandos AT básicos pero no consigo comunicarme con el.
Al encender y apagar el telefono, un Nokia 3510 ó un 6230, solo recibo esta cadena.

U   U   .   ÿ   .   .   .   .   .   5   .   À   .   .   .   Â   .   Ñ   .

El puerto lo tengo configurado a 115.200 y tengo montado un conversor con un MAX232.
Envio con el PC el comando AT para que me conteste OK, y no me funciona.
Podeis ayudarme un poco? Gracias


----------



## ea7ln

ea7ln dijo:


> Hola chicos, estoy trabajando en un proyecto, se trata de una alarma con un PIC 16F877A y quiero enviar un SMS o hacer una llamada cuando se produzca una alarma.
> Intento enviar con el PC comandos AT básicos pero no consigo comunicarme con el.
> Al encender y apagar el telefono, un Nokia 3510 ó un 6230, solo recibo esta cadena.
> 
> U   U   .   ÿ   .   .   .   .   .   5   .   À   .   .   .   Â   .   Ñ   .
> 
> El puerto lo tengo configurado a 115.200 y tengo montado un conversor con un MAX232.
> Envio con el PC el comando AT para que me conteste OK, y no me funciona.
> Podeis ayudarme un poco? Gracias


Tengo nuevos datos sobre el tema.
Si me conecto via Bluetooth el telefono responde perfectamente a los comandos.
Es necesario abrir el puerto serie del telefono con algun comando?
Saludos


----------



## sobflt

hola!!!paso mucho tiempo desde lo que escribiste!!!pero estoy interesado en el tema,necesito hacer que el cel mande mensajes,para evitar de comprar un modem GPRS,en realidad unos cuantos...si es posible me encantaria saber acerca como lo hiciste,estoy presentando mi proyecto final y es la etapa de envios de datos...espero puedas ayudarme...muchas gracias!!!


----------



## deniel144

hola buenas e descargado un proyecto de envió de sms por pic con el celular motorola c261 el problema que al compilar en el mplab me sale una serie de errores en especial en las funciones goto de ese adjunto el código para ver si me pueden echar una mano 


		Código:
	

__CONFIG _CP_OFF& _WDT_ON& _PWRTE_OFF& _XT_OSC
LIST  	   P=16F84A
INCLUDE    P16F84A.INC
status equ 03h
optionr equ 81h
trisa  equ 85h
porta  equ 05h
trisb  equ 86h
portb  equ 06h
PDel0  equ 20h
PDel0b equ 21h
PDel1b equ 22h
Inicio:
bsf status,5 ;		se pasa al banco 1 de RAM
movlw 1eh;
movwf trisa ;		se programa el puerto A como 11110
movlw 0fh;		carga el registro de trabajo w con 0f
movwf trisb ;		se programa los 4 primeros bit del puerto B como entrada
bcf optionr,7 ;		se habilitan resistencias de Pull Up
bcf status,5 ;		se pasa al banco 0 de RAM
call delay
call delay
call delay
call delay
Loop:
call delay
btfsc portb,0; si es 0 salta / testea si el pulsador para llamar está precionado
goto loop
call delay
call delay
call delay
;ATC+CMGF=1(enter)
call trama_41; A
call trama_54; T
call trama_2B; +
call trama_43; C
call trama_4D; M
call trama_47; G
call trama_46; F
call trama_3D; =
call trama_31; 1
call trama_0D; (ENTER)
call delay
call delay
call delay
;AT+CMGS="516567532"(enter)
call trama_41; A
call trama_54; T
call trama_2B; +
call trama_43; C
call trama_4D; M
call trama_47; G
call trama_53; S
call trama_3D; =
call trama_22; "
call trama_35; 5
call trama_31; 1
call trama_36; 6
call trama_35; 5
call trama_36; 6
call trama_37; 7
call trama_35; 5
call trama_33; 3
call trama_32; 2
call trama_22; "
call trama_0D; (ENTER)
call delay
call delay
call delay
call trama_43; C
call trama_43; C
call trama_43; C
call delay
call delay
call delay
call trama_1A; control+z
call loop
;----------genera la trama 41--------
trama_41:
bcf porta,0;////0 bit de Start
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////bit de Stop
call Demora;
return
;----------genera la trama 54--------
trama_54:
bcf porta,0;////0 bit de Start
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////bit de Stop
call Demora;
return
;----------genera la trama 43--------
trama_43:
bcf porta,0;////0 bit de Start
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////bit de Stop
call Demora;
return
;----------genera la trama 2B--------
trama_2B:
bcf porta,0;////0 bit de Start
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////bit de Stop
call Demora;
return
;----------genera la trama 4D--------
trama_4D:
bcf porta,0;////0 bit de Start
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////bit de Stop
call Demora;
return
;----------genera la trama 47--------
trama_47:
bcf porta,0;////0 bit de Start
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////bit de Stop
call Demora;
return
;----------genera la trama 46--------
trama_46:
bcf porta,0;////0 bit de Start
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////bit de Stop
call Demora;
return
;----------genera la trama 3D--------
trama_3D:
bcf porta,0;////0 bit de Start
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////bit de Stop
call Demora;
return
;----------genera la trama 31--------
trama_31:
bcf porta,0;////0 bit de Start
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////bit de Stop
call Demora;
return
;----------genera la trama 0D--------
trama_0D:
bcf porta,0;////0 bit de Start
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////bit de Stop
call Demora;
return
;----------genera la trama 53--------
trama_53:
bcf porta,0;////0 bit de Start
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////bit de Stop
call Demora;
return
;----------genera la trama 22--------
trama_22:
bcf porta,0;////0 bit de Start
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////bit de Stop
call Demora;
return
;----------genera la trama 35--------
trama_35:
bcf porta,0;////0 bit de Start
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////bit de Stop
call Demora;
return
;----------genera la trama 36--------
trama_36:
bcf porta,0;////0 bit de Start
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////bit de Stop
call Demora;
return
;----------genera la trama 37--------
trama_37:
bcf porta,0;////0 bit de Start
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////bit de Stop
call Demora;
return
;----------genera la trama 32--------
trama_32:
bcf porta,0;////0 bit de Start
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////bit de Stop
call Demora;
return
;----------genera la trama 33--------
trama_33:
bcf porta,0;////0 bit de Start
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora;
bsf porta,0;////bit de Stop
call Demora;
return
;----------genera la trama 1A--------
trama_1A:
bcf porta,0;////0 bit de Start
call Demora
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora
bsf porta,0;////valor del bit 1
call Demora
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora
bcf porta,0;////valor del bit 0
call Demora
bsf porta,0;////bit de Stop
call Demora
return
;--------------------Demora de 100 milisegundos----------------
delay    movlw     .110      ; 1 set numero de repeticion  (B)
         movwf     PDel0b     ; 1 |
PLoop1b  movlw     .181      ; 1 set numero de repeticion  (A)
         movwf     PDel1b     ; 1 |
PLoop2b  clrwdt              ; 1 clear watchdog
         clrwdt              ; 1 ciclo delay
         decfsz    PDel1b, 1  ; 1 + (1) es el tiempo 0  ? (A)
         goto      PLoop2b    ; 2 no, loop
         decfsz    PDel0b,  1 ; 1 + (1) es el tiempo 0  ? (B)
         goto      PLoop1b    ; 2 no, loop
PDelL1b  goto PDelL2b         ; 2 ciclos delay
PDelL2b  goto PDelL3b         ; 2 ciclos delay
PDelL3b  clrwdt              ; 1 ciclo delay
         return              ; 2+2 Fin.
;-------------------Demora de 1/115200--------------------------
;----------Demora de 1/9600 segundos--------------------------
DEMORA  movlw     .24       ; 1 set numero de repeticion 
        movwf     PDel0     ; 1 |
PLoop0  clrwdt              ; 1 clear watchdog
        decfsz    PDel0, 1  ; 1 + (1) es el tiempo 0  ?
        goto      PLoop0    ; 2 no, loop
PDelL1  goto PDelL2         ; 2 ciclos delay
PDelL2  clrwdt              ; 1 ciclo delay
        return              ; 2+2 Fin.
;-------------------------------------------------------------
end


me auto contesto había ciertos errores de orden y no sabia que distinguía entre mayúsculas y minúsculas


----------



## MECALCO

lo unico que puedes hacer es ponerle un diodo zenner  de 2.7v pero ten cuidado al comprar  el zener por que es muy dificil conseguirlo  por lo regular te dan el de 3.3 v y eso generara que se active cuando queira el y no cuando se lo indiques este es uno NTE5063A 1w


----------



## diego_z

bien gracias por los datos , muy valiosos por cierto


----------



## MECALCO

mira lo del goto a mi tambien me salia y es por que no tienes las librerias lo que mas te aconsejo es que escribas el codigo tu yo asi lo hice y pon todas las librerias que uses en una misma carpeta el error sale por que no encuentra la direccion yo tambien tuve problemas pero al final lo hice funcionar solo que use el nokia y no el motorola. espero que asi puedas correr tu codigo  y todo esto gracias a nuetro compañero carlos volt que es el autor del codigo yo me comunique con el y me dijo mas o menos como hacerlo y quedo listo honor a quien honor merence.

atte omar mecalco
Tecnologico de estudios superiores de ixtapaluca


----------



## karla1428

pedro pan dijo:


> hola aqui tienes el diagrama para la conexion pic, cel.
> 
> Recuerda el cel trabaja con una logica de 3.3 volts, ten muy en cuenta esto, la doble negacion en la salida tx del cel al pic, se utiliza para que el pic pueda reconecer la logica del cel, puedes utilizar un buffer o la doble negación.
> 
> Suerte.
> 
> 
> Pd. Espero que el autor del diagrama no se enoje.



alguien me puede explicar el funcionamiento de este diagrama?



mostro dijo:


> hola rayparker, por supuesto como piensas hacer esa activacion es bien factible yo lo hice en mi proyecto de grado de ingeniero con celulares nokia 1100 mediante reles conectados al teclado del celular y con un pic hacia llamadas y todo lo que puedas imaginar compañero, yo ya supere esa etapa que era un poco burda, y ahora es mucho mas factible mediante comandos AT debes usar un celular que los soporte por ejemplo los sony ericsson j300 y k300 que tienen ericport compras un cable para ese tipo de puerto los pines 4 5 y 8 seran rx , tx , gnd respectivamente conectas los rx y tx al pic por ejemplo un 16f873A y solo transmites las tramas desde el pic y listo por ejemplo si vas a llamar AL TELEFONO 3156130020 UN NUMERO CELULAR AQUI EN MI PAIS el programa del pic debe hacer esto:
> enviar la trama ATD3156130020;
> 
> movlw "A"
> call envia_dato
> movlw "T"
> call envia_dato
> movlw "D"
> call envia_dato
> movlw "3"
> call envia_dato
> movlw "1"
> call envia_dato
> movlw "5"
> call envia_dato
> movlw "6"
> call envia_dato
> movlw "2"
> call envia_dato
> movlw "0"
> call envia_dato
> movlw "0"
> call envia_dato
> movlw "0"
> call envia_dato
> movlw "2"
> call envia_dato
> movlw "0"
> call envia_dato
> movlw ";"
> call envia_dato
> 
> SI NECESITAS ALGUN PROGRAMA EJEMPLO DE COMUNICACION CON PIC YA SEA CON MANEJO DE RELES COMO LO PIENSAS O CON COMANDOS AT TE LO PUEDO ENVIAR Y DESDE ALLI PARTES ESPERO HALLA SIDO ESTO DE AYUDA COMPAÑERO
> SALUDOS DEL MOSTRO DE LOS PICS





////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


es muy interesante este comentario! quisiera saber si me puedes ayudar con algo..
TENGO UN SENSOR DE PRESION EL CUAL ME VA A ENVIAR UNA SEÑAL DEPENDIENDO DEL DICHA PRESION.. QUIERO HACER UN PROGRAMA USANDO UN PIC Q ME ENVIE UN SMS CUANDO
LA PRESION PASE CIERTO NIVEL.. OJO NECESITO Q LA COMUNICACION CON EL CELULAR SEA INALAMBRICA USANDO LA RED GSM


----------



## oscarintintin

hola a todos....
recientemente me e metido en este tema por lo cual no tengo mucho conocimiento del mismo, tengo una duda: yo tengo un celular  sony  ericsson w380 y tambien tengo su cable (usb) como lo conecto al pic? estado observando que la mayoria conecta por medio de max232. en micaso como  haria si dispongo de tal cable(usb)?? me podrian ayudar con el esquema---
grasias de antemano......


----------



## diego_z

oscarintintin dijo:


> hola a todos....
> recientemente me e metido en este tema por lo cual no tengo mucho conocimiento del mismo, tengo una duda: yo tengo un celular sony ericsson w380 y tambien tengo su cable (usb) como lo conecto al pic? estado observando que la mayoria conecta por medio de max232. en micaso como haria si dispongo de tal cable(usb)?? me podrian ayudar con el esquema---
> grasias de antemano......


 
hola, deberias diferenciar la conexion 232 de la usb , 

232 es para conectar tu celular al pic o al ordenador , es por donde envias recibes comandos at , 

usb es para conectar tu cel al pic , si es que tienes el conocimiento necesario o al ordenador para cargar descargar imagenes , videos , sonidos de tu cel , 

el at hasta donde se es por at command , y seria por 232 , hay que ver si tu cel tiene el puerto 232 implementado para que te puedas conectar , un saludo


----------



## oscarintintin

grasias diego_Z
bueno,ya e utilisado es cable usb para mandar comandos AT a mi celular por el hiperterminal y si funcionan...con podria suponer que si tiene  el puerto 232...
e visto que la mayoria de sonys si poseen lo que es el Rx y el TX para utilisar 232...pero como decia  ya tengo el cable usb hay alguna forma de usarlo?? tal vez con el fat 232. como en esta pagina

http://pinouts.ru/Converters/usb_serial_adapter_pinout.shtml

y si eso funciona se coloca asi como esta???? como si fuera un max232


----------



## fbobadilla

Hola  como esta sabe yo estoy disenadon una alarma de autmovil via gsm ya he terminado  todas las etapas del progrma pero los modulo gsm que uso som muy costoso porlo que he estado pensando en un celur pero desconoco el teme del protocolo de los celar


----------



## diego_z

en algunos celulares , tenes el 232 de facil acceso , por ej el c261 que esta en la fichade auriculares que es el que yo consegui para mis pruebas , despues consegui modulos gsm y se puede hacer cualquier cosa siempre por 232


----------



## israe2

mostro dijo:


> hola rayparker, por supuesto como piensas hacer esa activacion es bien factible yo lo hice en mi proyecto de grado de ingeniero con celulares nokia 1100 mediante reles conectados al teclado del celular y con un pic hacia llamadas y todo lo que puedas imaginar compañero, yo ya supere esa etapa que era un poco burda, y ahora es mucho mas factible mediante comandos AT debes usar un celular que los soporte por ejemplo los sony ericsson j300 y k300 que tienen ericport compras un cable para ese tipo de puerto los pines 4 5 y 8 seran rx , tx , gnd respectivamente conectas los rx y tx al pic por ejemplo un 16f873A y solo transmites las tramas desde el pic y listo por ejemplo si vas a llamar AL TELEFONO 3156130020 UN NUMERO CELULAR AQUI EN MI PAIS el programa del pic debe hacer esto:
> enviar la trama ATD3156130020;
> 
> movlw "A"
> call envia_dato
> movlw "T"
> call envia_dato
> movlw "D"
> call envia_dato
> movlw "3"
> call envia_dato
> movlw "1"
> call envia_dato
> movlw "5"
> call envia_dato
> movlw "6"
> call envia_dato
> movlw "2"
> call envia_dato
> movlw "0"
> call envia_dato
> movlw "0"
> call envia_dato
> movlw "0"
> call envia_dato
> movlw "2"
> call envia_dato
> movlw "0"
> call envia_dato
> movlw ";"
> call envia_dato
> 
> SI NECESITAS ALGUN PROGRAMA EJEMPLO DE COMUNICACION CON PIC YA SEA CON MANEJO DE RELES COMO LO PIENSAS O CON COMANDOS AT TE LO PUEDO ENVIAR Y DESDE ALLI PARTES ESPERO HALLA SIDO ESTO DE AYUDA COMPAÑERO
> SALUDOS DEL MOSTRO DE LOS PICS



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Amigo un saludo a la distacia soy israel estudiante de electronica y me propuse realizar un circuito que pueda marcar numeros de telefono desde un pic a un celular cualquier sea, me seria de mucha utilidad si usted tubiera un esquema de circuito o el asm que se debe generar para poder realizar este trabajo ya que pienso visualizarlo en un display el numero que estoy.


----------



## cal

Felicidades a toda la gente del foro, ye que para mi la electronica es de imaginacion completa 
Tengo un programa del que me empape por mucho tiempo. Y es la de seguridad, tengo un proyecto el cual guarda la clave en la memoria eeprom del pic, también que cuando se apague momentáneamente (por si se va la luz) quede con la ultima programcion de encendido o apagado (ON-OFF).
Mi pregunta es si puedo hacer una llamada con el píc cuando sense una puerta como esta descrito en el circuito.
Y también lei y lei el foro sobre el tema y la verdad que tendría que ser con comandos AT.
Desacuerdo con mi avance tengo el celular por instalar con el max 232. En el foro de 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f18/data-cable-nokia-rs-232-forum-29/index10.html
según el foro aun no esta perfectamente trabajando, bueno será de probar  la instalación del circuito. Ahora en el caso del programa que parámetros debo usar en la programación, si es que se puede programar en ccs para introducirlo e mi programa. Es mi proyecto de carrera, luego le tendo que añadir i2c a otro pic para una reja electrificada y otro i2c para el ds1307.
También escucho que el pic 16f877a debería de cambiarlo por el del 16f887 ya que este no le afecta al trabajar con ruido o las ondas parasitas por la cercanía de una maquina como un rotor de motor.
Se que de tanto buscar en los foros  este será de mucha ayuda ya que me ayudo en un tema muy crucial en el pasado ante mano gracias. Una ves que le coloque las  2 conexiones i2c (reja electrificada y ds1307). Lo colgare y sera lo mas rápido ya que tengo que terminar una matriz de leds por teclado ps2 que me trace terminar, pero el de final de carrera será primero.


----------



## mostro

Saludos compañero israe2. Efectivamente se puede con celulares  sony ericsson vas a  la fija por ejemplo k300 y j300 no se que tan facil sea adquirirlos alla en Bolivia porque aca en Cali colombia toca buscar mucho ya que son viejitos, pero guerrea uno y los encuentra.

Mira la cuestion es estos celulares tienen puerto Eric Port debes tambien ubicar el data cable de estos cuando tengas estos tanto el celular como el data cable se ubica el pin 4 como RX el pin 5 como TX y el pin 8 sera GND, se diseña una interfaz con Max 232 para conectar al pc y observar la configuracion con comandos AT a traves del Hiperterminal de windows, se envia la trama AT y el celular debe responder OK, 

Una vez tengas todo esto el montaje es facil con pic y el software yo te lo proporciono, ojo yo programo es en assembler de microchip te envio el cdigo y tu lo programas con un quemador de pics, cuando ya tengas esto y lo pruebes con hiperterminal me avisas y continuamos compañero, saludos del mostro de los pics.


----------



## israe2

mostro dijo:


> Saludos compañero israe2. Efectivamente se puede con celulares  sony ericsson vas a  la fija por ejemplo k300 y j300 no se que tan facil sea adquirirlos alla en Bolivia porque aca en Cali colombia toca buscar mucho ya que son viejitos, pero guerrea uno y los encuentra.
> 
> Mira la cuestion es estos celulares tienen puerto Eric Port debes tambien ubicar el data cable de estos cuando tengas estos tanto el celular como el data cable se ubica el pin 4 como RX el pin 5 como TX y el pin 8 sera GND, se diseña una interfaz con Max 232 para conectar al pc y observar la configuracion con comandos AT a traves del Hiperterminal de windows, se envia la trama AT y el celular debe responder OK,
> 
> Una vez tengas todo esto el montaje es facil con pic y el software yo te lo proporciono, ojo yo programo es en assembler de microchip te envio el cdigo y tu lo programas con un quemador de pics, cuando ya tengas esto y lo pruebes con hiperterminal me avisas y continuamos compañero, saludos del mostro de los pics.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
mira gracias por la pronta respuesta creo tener un j300 ai votado en mis telefonos fregados lo que pasa es que yo tambien reparo celulares, lo que no me queda claro es la hiperterminal de windows pero bueno investigare en internet el dicho integrado max232 casualmente hace bastante tiempo estaba buscando ese integrado en las electronicas y por lastima no lo encontre  pero bueno are el intento nuevamente.
Saludos


----------



## cal

mostro dijo:


> Saludos compañero israe2. Efectivamente se puede con celulares sony ericsson vas a la fija por ejemplo k300 y j300 no se que tan facil sea adquirirlos alla en Bolivia porque aca en Cali colombia toca buscar mucho ya que son viejitos, pero guerrea uno y los encuentra.
> 
> Mira la cuestion es estos celulares tienen puerto Eric Port debes tambien ubicar el data cable de estos cuando tengas estos tanto el celular como el data cable se ubica el pin 4 como RX el pin 5 como TX y el pin 8 sera GND, se diseña una interfaz con Max 232 para conectar al pc y observar la configuracion con comandos AT a traves del Hiperterminal de windows, se envia la trama AT y el celular debe responder OK,
> 
> Una vez tengas todo esto el montaje es facil con pic y el software yo te lo proporciono, ojo yo programo es en assembler de microchip te envio el cdigo y tu lo programas con un quemador de pics, cuando ya tengas esto y lo pruebes con hiperterminal me avisas y continuamos compañero, saludos del mostro de los pics.


 
hola mostro puedes ayudarme en este proyecto.
veo que esres ya ezperto en el tema del nokia 1100.
yo estoy preparando mi proyecto de carrera y tengo un modulo por hacer sobre todo lo que se refiera a seguridad.
mi pregunta es si se puede programar en ccs para las tramas del nokia 1100 y donde de mi programa le puede añadir.
estoy trabajando con el 16f877a. esta estos momentos me estoy basando en tramas at y creando en cable bata nokia de la pajina
Data Cable Nokia RS-232: Diseño y Construcción
ante mano espero tu pronta respuesta gracias.


----------



## mostro

Compañero israe2 el hiperterminal es un programa de comunicaciones de windows salio hasta windows xp ingresa asi inicio programas accesorios comunicaciones hiperterminal si nunca se ha usado te pregunta si lo deseas como predeterminado para telnet le indicas si o no luego lo configuras por tonos y te muestra la velocidad en baudios por ejemplo le das 9600, 8, none bits de parada 1 y luego xon/xoff y listo alli te queda listo para comunicaciones seriales por ejemplo a 9600 baudios si se desea cambiar la velocidad se cambia por ejemplo 2400 y asi sucesivamente. 

Con respecto a el MAX232 si es cierto en algunos de nuestros paises de aqui de america hay unos integrados que ni se consiguen en cambio en otros hay hasta para tirar pa lo alto por ejemplo el Max 232 aca en cali se consigue en cualquier almacen de electronica, bueno compañero me avisas cuando tengas todo saludos del mostro



Saludos compañero Cal veo que estas intentando hacer tu proyecto final de carrera en comunicaciones GSM bueno compañero te doy unas sugerencias. El Nokia 1100 es un celular de tramas fbus/mbus  este protocolo de  funcionamiento  es a 115 kilobaudios,  este protocolo es muy cerrado y para algo tan sencillo como por ejemplo hacer una llamada  hay que introducir una trama muy larga y esperar igualmente una respuesta larga luego responder si no se bloquea conclusion es engorroso.

Te recomiendo compañero trabaja con comandos AT  son mas sencillos faciles de introducir serialmente debido a que trabajan a varias velocidades solo se configura la velocidad esperas respuestas cortas de ok  y listo, asi como le indique a el compañero israel2 necesitas celulares sony ericsson no se alla en peru que tan faciles sean de levantar pero son buena opcion y se hacen pruebas faciles por hiperterminal.

Como te decia compañero te sugiero esta alternativa me informas y sera un placer ayudarte compañero, saludos del mostro


----------



## cal

si amigo mostro tenia pensado hacerlo con tramas inicialmente pero aun no tengo el sony erikson, pero si el nokia model 1208 b que lo cambien por mi celu zte.

mostro una pregunta  hiciste una llamada con el sony ericson y comando at?
y si lo hiciste puedes darme pistas para poder hacerlo yo y que tipo de sony ericson sera el adecuado (modelo).
la verdad se me ocurre en estos presisos moment hacerr una matriz que reciba un sms de otro celu y lo plasme en ela matriz, se podra??
bueno espero tu pronta respuesta mostro.

en estos momentos estoy trabajando con las tramas por que solo tengo ese cel por el momento. estoy siguiendo el proyecto de www.carlosvolt.com  que encontre q encontre en este foro y te tendre informado.
como te dije si ya lo hiciste con el ericson porfa puedes mandarmelo. nos vemos pronto.


----------



## Mandi

Hola! Agradeceria mucho si alguien puede orientarme al respecto, he estado enviando comandos AT a un sony ericsson (por que a esos responde) pero de respuesta recivo lo
mismo que le envié. 
Existe algo que he estado pasando por alto???
Se deben sincronizar, hay algun protocolo que deba seguir para este tipo
de celulares???
De antemano Muchas agracias al o la valiente que se anime a responderme


----------



## franklin jhonny

hola a todos bueno mi cunsulta es como hago una interfaz entre un celular y un pic, de lo poco que se es que debo manejar el modulo usart del pic y los comados AT de un celular pero nose como,ayudenme porfavor estoy muy interesado en este tema.
a el pic que manejo es el PIC16F887.   gracias 
porfa cuelgen ejemplos


----------



## albertoneptali

hola amigos del foro! tengo un gran problema y necesito ayuda! tengo un PIC16F877A y un telefono samsung champ 2 (c3330) necesito que el pic le envie los comandos AT al celular y éste los interprete! ya probe el celular conectado por USB a la PC y si logro enviar un SMS y demas, la comunicacion PC-celular es perfecta por el hyperterminal, el problema es como comunico el pic al celular? necesito de su ayuda! no se si intentar por RS232, por el puerto jack 3.5mm, por USB? no se... T.T help me please!


PD. es un proyecto de domotica, para el control de portones y aviso por sms!


----------



## Scooter

Busca en el foro, es un tema muy muy recurrente.


----------



## albertoneptali

Scooter dijo:


> Busca en el foro, es un tema muy muy recurrente.



ya busque en el foro! pero nadie ha dicho sobre como conectar telefonos samsung por usb a un pic para enviar sms!  todos los q lo han conectado utilizan telefonos muy viejos!  que en mi pais ya ni existen! y si en algun momento existieron todos fueron cdma! y en el foro solo tratan con telefonsos gsm!


----------



## Scooter

Bueno pues va a estar muy muy complicado. Tu PC es USB host y un PIC no lo es, así que vas a tener que comprar algo USB host, hacer el driver... Por ahí lo veo casi inviable.

Yo haría una aplicación android con el app inventor para cualquier android y comunicaría por bluetooth uart con el PIC. Iría por ese camino más bien.


----------



## albertoneptali

Scooter dijo:


> Bueno pues va a estar muy muy complicado. Tu PC es USB host y un PIC no lo es, así que vas a tener que comprar algo USB host, hacer el driver... Por ahí lo veo casi inviable.
> 
> Yo haría una aplicación android con el app inventor para cualquier android y comunicaría por bluetooth uart con el PIC. Iría por ese camino más bien.




gracias!!! el rollo es que el cel no es android!  es un samsung champ 2! el SO del telefono lo desconozco! y no se si se puede coenctar ese telefono por rs232 o que hacer para la conexion PIC-Telefono! help me please!


----------



## Scooter

Pues si no lo sabes tu, no lo voy a saber yo que no he visto el teléfono ese en la vida.
Google es tu amigo. 

Si el teléfono es medianamente nuevo será sólo USB y en ese caso olvida usarlo con un PIC.
Investiga si admite comandos at por bluetooth.


----------



## albertoneptali

Scooter dijo:


> Pues si no lo sabes tu, no lo voy a saber yo que no he visto el teléfono ese en la vida.
> Google es tu amigo.
> 
> Si el teléfono es medianamente nuevo será sólo USB y en ese caso olvida usarlo con un PIC.
> Investiga si admite comandos at por bluetooth.



Gracias Scooter, si, el telefono es medianamente nuevo! creo q es de la ultima gama samsung que salio sin android! ya me pondre a investigar y te aviso!!!


----------

